# I Finally got a Python!!!



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I finally got a Colt Python .357mag 4in Royal Blue! DAMN, I've wanted one of these things since the 70's. I couldn't ever afford one. I found one at my local fun shop because the owner is selling his personal weapons. He gave me a GREAT deal on this one. I looked up the serial no. and found out this gun was made in 1967. It has a little holster wear but for a 40 year old gun, it is in great shape. I replaced the small original grips with some Excaliber oversized fingergroove Rosewood w/Colt logo. It feels and looks SWEET!
I am going to the range tommorrow to see how this baby shoots. I can't wait!!! Needless to say, "I'm Happy as.......you know"!:smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Whaaat........no pix?? Shame, shame:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Python*


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations, you lucky dog! A mint condition 4inch Python is one gun I'd love to get this year. Let's see a pic. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Thedr I hope you got a good price on yours. I looked for over 2yrs for a 4" barrel model. Best I could do was $800 beat all to pieces to $950 for one that was in fair condition but no box or papers and not a dime less. Crazy. I quit looking and bought an old S&W model 19-4 for $350 and love it. I got a 6" 1978 Colt Python I paid $375 for it and a box of shells. Bought it new.
Don't lose those stocks off your Python as they are worth about $150 to $200 bucks if they are in fair condition.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Thedr I hope you got a good price on yours. I looked for over 2yrs for a 4" barrel model. Best I could do was $800 beat all to pieces to $950 for one that was in fair condition but no box or papers and not a dime less. Crazy. I quit looking and bought an old S&W model 19-4 for $350 and love it. I got a 6" 1978 Colt Python I paid $375 for it and a box of shells. Bought it new.
> Don't lose those stocks off your Python as they are worth about $150 to $200 bucks if they are in fair condition.


 I got my Python for $700 and change. No box and no papers. I can't complain about the price ...at ALL! The new grips were $80. The grips on mine were the small ones. Not the oversized ones like on your gun. I will put the original grips in a box and save them. I called Colt and this nice lady answered and said she would mail me an original Python owners manual for free.
I will put the Python as my avatar shortly. I am inep as far as posting a picture here. I know ....you need a host and you do this and do that and everybody says it's easy.......What!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

From what I see over on the Colt site that is a fair price for one in good shape. I would have give that one guy $700 but he would not come down at all. Good luck with your new Colt as they are the best in my book.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

Baldy said:


> From what I see over on the Colt site that is a fair price for one in good shape. I would have give that one guy $700 but he would not come down at all. Good luck with your new Colt as they are the best in my book.


Thanks Baldy. 
I'm a "baldy" that is transplanted from Florida to Arizona. I miss the beaches! Not the huricanes!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hurricanes (BAD)*

Not much you can do about them big blows. Here in the swamp we just tie ourselfs to a plam tree with bottle of good Irish Wiskey and wait till its over.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Well guys, a funny thing happened today at the gun show. I went with the intention of buying a new S&W MP9, but of course always looking for those targets of opportunity. I ran into this at a really good price, in excellent condition, so I couldn't pass it up. The action and trigger are super smooth, should be a great shooter. I can always find more tupperware, but they just don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Well guys, a funny thing happened today at the gun show. I went with the intention of buying a new S&W MP9, but of course always looking for those targets of opportunity. I ran into this at a really good price, in excellent condition, so I couldn't pass it up. The action and trigger are super smooth, should be a great shooter. I can always find more tupperware, but they just don't make them like this anymore.


Very nice! If you don't mind me asking, "What did you pay for it"?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

$795 out the door. It was the best deal I've seen on a Python in a long time. You would not believe all the beat-up guns people were asking $800 and up for.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Beat up Junk....*



hberttmank said:


> $795 out the door. It was the best deal I've seen on a Python in a long time. You would not believe all the beat-up guns people were asking $800 and up for.


 You got a very good deal on that 4" barrel Python. I looked for over two years and I am still half way looking for a 4"er. I find them and they are junk or they want a bar of gold for them. Found one yesterday at the gun show a 21/2" Python it didn't have the cylinder release on it and the guy wanted $450 for it. A parts guns at best. CrAZY 
Good luck with your new/old Python Hberttmank. I wouldn't take less than $2,000 for it if I was you.:smt033


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Thanks, guys. My lousy photography really does not do justice to this gun. The polish and bluing are outstanding. This will get passed down to my grandson one of these days.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't have a Python. But if I did, I would definitely get one of these holsters: http://garritysgunleather.com/Exotics.htm
Enjoy!


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Great choice!

I love my Pythons.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Everyone else is looking... this guy has FIVE cherry ones... lol

JW


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not much in to wheel guns anymore but if I ran across a 4" Python and I could scrape the money up it would follow me home for sure.
rayer:Lord those are beautiful guns!:drooling:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would give a body organ for them fine looking Colts.:mrgreen: Beautiful is all I can say.:drooling:


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

hberttmank said:


> Thanks, guys. My lousy photography really does not do justice to this gun. The polish and bluing are outstanding. This will get passed down to my grandson one of these days.


I wish I was your grandson...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wasn't it Smith & Wesson that copied the full under lug from Colt, or was it the other way? The 586/686 have a lot in common with the Python.


----------



## Sig-Bob (Jun 11, 2008)

The "Snake",Python,is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

thedr said:


> I finally got a Colt Python .357mag 4in Royal Blue! DAMN, I've wanted one of these things since the 70's. I couldn't ever afford one. I found one at my local fun shop because the owner is selling his personal weapons. He gave me a GREAT deal on this one. I looked up the serial no. and found out this gun was made in 1967. It has a little holster wear but for a 40 year old gun, it is in great shape. I replaced the small original grips with some Excaliber oversized fingergroove Rosewood w/Colt logo. It feels and looks SWEET!
> I am going to the range tommorrow to see how this baby shoots. I can't wait!!! Needless to say, "I'm Happy as.......you know"!:smt023


Well, Congratulations!

Well do I know the feeling of wanting a certain gun and finally, everything comes together and there you have it! Many times I've seen the gun of my desires, but didn't have the wherewithal to make the purchase so had to pass. Then, after getting the funds together, it seems the gun never shows up. Then,THAT DAY arrives.

I feel sorry for the man who has never had this opportunity to strive toward such a goal.

Bob Wright


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh man. I've always wanted a Python, but I had to settle for a GP100 instead. I'm not complaining, but I'm still keeping an eye open for the Colt.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Wasn't it Smith & Wesson that copied the full under lug from Colt, or was it the other way? The 586/686 have a lot in common with the Python.


The 586 came about from the practice of mating Colt Python barrels to S&W Model 19 guns for Practical Pistol matches a few years ago.

But the 586 and Python haven't too much in common. The 586 is a rugged .357 Magnum revolver built for heavy loads and hard use. The Python is slightly more delicate in its lockwork, as were all Colts of the period. The Python I had would not accept my heavy bullet loads (nor would the N-Frame Smith Model 27) and, in use the sear wore down requiring a new trigger. The Python is a fine revolver, expertly fitted, but I believe the 586 is the finest DA .357 Magnum revolver ever designed. I bought a 4" Model 586 almost as soon as they were announced, and later added a 6" to my battery. Still have both, and have carried the 4" at times as my daily carry gun.

Bob Wright


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Question on the Colt Python cylinder catch. When I got my Python
(no longer have) I was instructed when I closed the cylinder to hold the catch in the rearward position. Anyone know if this is correct.
I traded off the Python for a 5" M-27, never really sorry I did that.
By the way I paid $125.00 for the Python and sold it for $225.00
A very long time ago.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I bought my snake (6") for 400.00 otd my friends thought I was nuts:smt082 as that was big bucks for a ssg in the army then.still got it and it has only seen 148 gr wc's and bullseye.most accurate revolver I have ever shot.
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine was $376 OTD with a box of .357's in 1978. I still got the recept around some where. The box is long gone. The Python has always been kept in a hard case. I have been offered $1,000 for it, but it's not for sale.:smt1099

:smt023







:smt023


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice Gun!!!!!!!!!! I carried one as a primary duty weapon for almost 6years in the late 70's-early 80's because we were given the option to carry our own sidearm if we chose to. We then switched to 1911's. My Python was stolen along with all my duty gear and 10 other guns including my dads original 1911A1 .45 he carried in WWII on Iwo Jima. Please enjoy it!! It is the finest wheel gun ever made.


----------

